# Saddles with narrow rail spacing?



## petestorm (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone have any sources for saddles that might fit this type of mount? http://www.flickr.com/photos/27015049@N05/3985521776/sizes/l/in/set-72157622399991079/

Know if any of the current Brooks line might work?


----------



## sensor (Oct 7, 2009)

try taking the saddle to your lbs and compare it with the brooks


----------



## petestorm (Oct 7, 2009)

sensor said:


> try taking the saddle to your lbs and compare it with the brooks




Owned at least 2 recent Brooks and they're nowhere close. Was just hoping someone knew of a specific source. Even my 70s Cinelli made for narrow Campy seatpost is way too wide.


----------



## walter branche (Oct 7, 2009)

*re-leather*

those seats are easy to re=leather,there are a few threads on the board that show the way,walter branche-velocipede ventures


----------



## petestorm (Oct 7, 2009)

walter branche said:


> those seats are easy to re=leather,there are a few threads on the board that show the way,walter branche-velocipede ventures




Sounds like a fun project in fact.


----------

